# Sweet Tea for Diabetics



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2007)

I was diagnosed about 6 months ago(with Type II) so I just recently "heard of" this recipe for sweet tea concoction!

Make up a batch of Crystal Light Lemonade ....Regular lemonade not the pink
Make a pitcher of tea...Fill glass with ice...Fill glass with 1/2 Lemonade and 1/2 tea...(I prefer a 1/4 to 3/4 mix).....I't's called an Arnold Palmer...

I realize that I am probably the last person on DC to discover this...But I thought I would share anyway

Edit: Sorry I left off the R on For...Can someone change it..please?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 28, 2007)

_Uncle Bob,_
_Thanks for sharing your  tea drink. I've done it that way since I found out last summer. Even my kids enjoy it, they won't touch plain tea, but this they love._
_Got your "for" all fixed as asked _

_kadesma_


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2007)

Kadesma...

Thank you for "fixin" my R.


{{{{{{{{{{{Kadesma}}}}}}}}}}}






ps...Now I want look like a complete dummy


----------



## kadesma (Jan 28, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Kadesma...
> 
> Thank you for "fixin" my R.
> 
> ...


 no way. Glad I could help
kadesma


----------



## scott123 (Feb 1, 2007)

Bob, if you've got an extra moment, I highly recommend juicing a lemon and sweetening it with splenda and combining _that_ with iced tea. The small amount of lemon juice is still diabetic friendly and it tastes about a thousand times better than the artifical lemon flavoring in crystal light.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Scott...

I am sure your recipe would be "mo-betta" than the artifical Crystal Light.
You can be assured I will give it a try...
However; I must say that I really don't mind un-sweetened tea..I have been drinking it (mostly) for years..or just plain water with lemon....
At times I do want a glass of sweet tea and your idea I think will hit the spot!!

Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 1, 2007)

Here's my favorites.Celestial Seasonings,#1 Simply Pear with a hint of vanilla,#2 Madagascar Red(An African Roibos)the next one I love is by Snapple they make tea bags now and it is their Mangooooo with green tea all are sweet by nature at least to me.To make the ice tea I use the entire box to make a gallon of tea as once you put it on ice it will dilute some anyway.I also like to strain hot tea into glass gallon container with cold water in it as to not crack glass thru a strainer lined with 1-2 paper towels to get out some of the stuff that gets kinda slimy at bottom of jar after a couple of days.I make a gallon of tea about every 3 days as I drink alot of it.
The point of these tea's is no Splenda no nothing, just good iced tea.


----------



## amber (Feb 1, 2007)

Uncle Bob, my dad was also diabetic, and his choice of tea was just whatever tea bags of choice, no sugar added, no fake sugar either, and as far as I recall, no milk or cream added either, he liked his tea straight up!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 1, 2007)

_Amber,_
_I think most diabetics drink their tea as your dad did..I've been drinking just plain iced tea with lemon for many years now..But, there are times, when my mind and body say, give me something different..Then this tea and crystal light or with some splenda and my favorite meyer lemon is just the thing. I do NOT drink diet sodas, they taste like the tin can to me..But I do enjoy some lemon tea or lemonade with my meyer lemons once in a great while._

_kadesma _


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

amber said:
			
		

> Uncle Bob, my dad was also diabetic, and his choice of tea was just whatever tea bags of choice, no sugar added, no fake sugar either, and as far as I recall, no milk or cream added either, he liked his tea straight up!


 
Yep Straight up...thats the way I like my bourbon...er..ah I meant tea!


----------



## jkath (Feb 2, 2007)

https://www.goodearthteas.com/productinfo.asp?prod=11&typek=none

Have you ever tried this tea? It's my favorite and I have at least a cup a day (usually I drink the caffeine free, unless it's going to be a long day)
Anyway, it tastes like there's sugar, but there is no sweetener at all. It is fantastic! Quite often I'll "juice it up" with a big round slice of lemon or orange floating in it.
Also makes a lovely iced tea too.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks JKath...I just cannot get the taste buds going for hot tea..The wife loves it however...I will look for it..and try some...iced! 

Thanks for the idea!!


----------

